# putting the aging dog down.....



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Looking for experiences from people who didnt have dogs that died of a disease/ cancer/ serious pain etc. 

How did you know time was right?

t


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When they no longer function or enjoy life. 
Example. Other then being very old, blind and deaf a Norwich Terrier I had was in good health. When he started getting really snarly if he bumped into someone or something and just went through the day in a grumble, he no longer was enjoying life. It was his time.
I held on to a Kerry Blue way to long out of sentiment. Don't do that to your dog.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

She went to go outside and fell down the stairs, she was too weak to support herself, plus a worsening of symptoms with the addition of fecal vomiting. I waited a few days too long for that baby. I wanted her to pull through so badly!

FYI: The dog had necrotizing pancreatitis.


----------



## Meena Moitra (Jul 11, 2008)

I put my 13.5 yr old hound down in 12.08.
I really wanted him to go on his own. For 2 years he had massage therapy for back pain and that was all the geriatric care he received.
He had weight loss, pain, was cold, and in the last several months he would stumble and fall now and then on stairs and such.
In early December, one day he fell down - hind legs straight forward under him while he was eliminating. That and his inability to hold urine reliably (he used to have flawless control inside) told me it was time. I put him down before an intense cold front came through. It was a sunny day... he went peacefully and I do believe he was relieved to be free of his old body.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

When a dog stops having any joy in life. No longer eating or having to be really coaxed to eat a few bites, no more interest in toys or anything, a pained expression, no longer "present". I think when you see many of these symptoms and the symptoms others have mentioned over a prolonged period of time, this is the dog trying to say they are done here.

Tracy if you are going through this with a dog now, I know how hard it is and how much you want to be sure you have it right.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

If you are asking these questions, it is time.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

thanks guys. It just seems so quick as she seemed as if she had a few more years just a month ago although showing some signs of aging.......

She is refusing to eat for the most part.........and she is a dog who used to do backflips for a peice of kibble....insane food drive.

her tail is still up (always up) but her eyes are sad to me......almost looks as if she has tears if that is possible?? 

she used to hate being outside........now she lays in the grass and soaks up the sun for hours.

I dont want her to suffer but I keep thinking I will find a food she will scarf down and then her energy will come back and all will be better :sad: 

I will probably make the decision the end of this week.........

t


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If you are asking these questions, it is time.


I would agree.....if this is a question, it is probably time. :sad: 

Have a friend who has an almost 14 yr old GSD....dog cannot walk well and has a hell of a time getting up, looses bladder and bowel control and falls over if she bumps into things...it is really hard for me to watch. I would have put her down when those symptoms first started. 

But, having her turn 14 is a milestone.....so, she is waiting (don't get me wrong, she takes excellent care of her)...UGH
Nothing against my friend, I just wouldn't do it.[-( Thank God she turns 14 this month. Winter has been tough on her.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I would agree.....if this is a question, it is probably time. :sad:
> 
> dog cannot walk well and has a hell of a time getting up, looses bladder and bowel control and falls over if she bumps into things...it is really hard for me to watch. I would have put her down when those symptoms first started. .


 
Yeah if a dog can no longer control the bladder.....or is in pain...cant get up....absolutley........I would put the dog down no questions asked.......let it go out with some dignity. 

t


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

With my last old dog, my RottiX, I always said that I would know it was time when she no longer lit up for a ball. Always her most favourite thing, any spherical object, from golf ball to bowling ball. She suddenly physically crashed and starting seizing one day, so there was no question for me that it was time, but I had watched her age and decline for a long time. I had known it was coming and thought a lot about it.

You will know when it's time. You will see it in your dog's eyes. It may take a bit longer for it to be easy in your conscience, but it is caring for our dogs deeply that makes it such a difficult decision.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it is time when they really start losing mobility and not looking like they are having any joy in life. Always a hard descision but like everyone else has mentioned - you just know by looking.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> ... She is refusing to eat for the most part.........and she is a dog who used to do backflips for a peice of kibble....insane food drive.


This was the deciding factor for me with two of mine in the past.

A food-driven dog who turns down meals ... this, to me, is a dog who is ready to go.

It's hard. But please don't second-guess yourself afterwards. This is a gift that we can bestow on our buddy: the painless end with us right there.


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

If the dog suffers more than it enjoys the day, it is probably time to go.

I would find a vet that comes to your residence. The dog will definately appreciate it, I know I would.

Max


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Max Orsi said:


> If the dog suffers more than it enjoys the day, it is probably time to go.
> 
> I would find a vet that comes to your residence. The dog will definately appreciate it, I know I would.
> 
> Max


That is indeed a great thing if you can arrange it.

And if not, you can take along the dog's blanket and avoid the stainless steel exam table or the tile floor, and also hold the dog. The hard thing for me is to remain calm and upbeat for the dog.... but it's doable, and I am always proud that I did not cause anxiety or fear in the dog. My breakdown can wait.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

this will be the first dog I will have to take and take by myself.........in the past I never wanted to be there........its going to be hard for me....the worst part is knowing the rest of the crew is not far behind her......:-( 

good ideas on the blanket or home calls.

t


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> this will be the first dog I will have to take and take by myself.........in the past I never wanted to be there........its going to be hard for me....the worst part is knowing the rest of the crew is not far behind her......:-(
> 
> good ideas on the blanket or home calls.
> 
> t


You will be proud of yourself for maintaining (for the dog). It will be hard for you, but you will do it for the dog, and you will always be glad you did.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

I have had put down 3 of my working dogs 2 lived a long and healthy life one cut short from cancer. 
Our pet Pet Rat Terrier "Lucky" lived one month short of 18yrs had to put her down just before Xmas this year. 
Was by far the most difficult for me she was still eating like a pig and was still able to enjoy life however her heart was failing and she became to week to poop or walk very far. She died with a mouth full of food this is what she lived for she loved to eat and be in my wife's lap. 
That's how it ended.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Try making a list of the top 5 things your dog really enjoys doing. Like car rides, going to the park, food, playing ball, playing with the other dogs, etc. If your dog can no longer do or no longer wants to do the majority of those (say 3 or 4 on the list out of 5), that may be your way of knowing. If you have had one single vet who knows your dog well, you may ask them as well, though some vets vary. My best wishes on whatever your decision.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

sometimes the best thing we can do for our dogs/cats/horses/whatever is to ease them on down the road. i had to do this for my Dober in nov, and while it was difficult, my daughter and i were both with him, we did indeed "ease him on down the road", and it was better than letting him suffer as he was on the verge of really bad stuff. he went happy, with us with him, before the really debilitating things started happening.

it's hard when your companion still seems "OK" to put them down, the morning we took Zues in i was second-guessing myself pretty hard--he was SO happy to be going for a ride; i like maren's thoughts on helping make the decision. but just please don't let the animal suffer; if you know it's coming, and coming pretty fast, help your buddy.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> If you are asking these questions, it is time.


Very well said.

With mine it was their eyes...... They let me know it was time. It's still difficult to do even though it's best for them, the pain is gone......

When it was time for both Belle and later Sky, they got to go for a car ride, the vet came out to the car and neither had to go into the office


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

The best thing you can do for your dog is make sure that the vet comes in the room with 2 syringes, not 1. Make sure there is a sedative. Ask, do not assume.

My guy refused food for 4 days, that is how we found out he was sick. The day he died, I had him in the yard, in the sun, and I brought him a pound of raw hamburger. He wolfed it down. He knew it was time.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Our 13 yr old started having problems with her back legs. Toes knuckling under, feet sliding out from under her, difficulty going up the 5 steps we have to the deck that leads to the back door. It would come and go, maybe 2-3 days, then she'd be good for a week or 2. She began to have problems with not being able to poop, , but she'd eat ok, then throw it up later. We thought maybe she had a blockage or something since we feed raw. We took her to the vet and they did some xrays, and she had no blockage, but we found she had horrible arthritis on her spine which was causing her the nerve problems with her legs, and a tumor on her spleen. He gave her some meds and she was able to poop and eat, and she got better for a week or so, but then one night, as I took the dogs out to feed them, she fell on the deck and couldn't get up. I carried her in, laid her on a blanket, and we decided that if she made it thru the night (it was about 7pm on a Sunday when this happened so the vet was closed) we'd take her in the next morning and put her to rest. Well, she decided for us, and passed away an hour or so later. The ironic thing was, both of our kids were home at the same time, which was highly unusual, so we were all here for her. It was almost like she knew it was time since the family was all together. Our GSD laid right there watching her, and our pug watched from behind the couch. It was a pretty rough night for us, but she'd had a full and happy life, and it was time to move on.


----------

